# [Help]Installation Help!



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey I have a question about wiring a car audio system. 

I have a Pyramid Royal Blue 800watts, 2 Channel, Bridgeable, 4Ohm Stable Amplifier.

I have two subs, A 12" Pioneer TS-W257D4 1200watts.

Details on Pioneer TS-W257D4:
Max. Music Power 1200Watts
Nominal Power 400Watts
12"
Impedance 2 Ohms or 8 Ohms
Sensitivity 89 dB
Frequency Response 18 Hz to 500 Hz
Gross Weight 7.10 kg 15 lb 10 oz
Dual 4ohm Voice Coils

The other sub is a Pioneer TSW 304C, Details:

Max. Music Power 600Watts
VCCS Voice Coil Cooling System
IMPP (Injection Molded Polypropylene) 
300W Nominal Power Handling
Frequency Response: 18-2,000Hz
Sensetivity: 89dB (1W/1M)
4Ohm 
Dual Voice Coil and Free Air Available
Low "Q" Design for Use in a Small Sealed Box (1.2ft³ Reccomended)

My question is, what is the best way to wire the subs for Max power transfer from the Amplifier, and to make it sound its best.

Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

wire both subs to right side on the amplifier?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

This is how my system is currently wired


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wrong, switch it to the way I have it wired you will see a difference


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

kk ill try it that way, but would'nt bridging the amplifier bring out more power?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

oh and does the size of the sub box make a difference in bass?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah the size does matter, it should be matched to the combines CUFT requirement for both subs for optimal performance, strange that you have two different subs.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you amp is 2 ohm stable you will get more power.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

would anything get damaged if its not 2 ohm stable? because i THINK my amp is 4 ohm.
im gunna be getting a new one soon anyways,, any ideas of what i shud get? 
Brand, watts, etc?
thanks for your help btw im gunna try yur wiring way this afternoon.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

would anything get damaged if its not 2 ohm stable? because i THINK my amp is 4 ohm.
im gunna be getting a new one soon anyways,, any ideas of what i shud get? 
Brand, watts, etc?
thanks for your help btw im gunna try yur wiring way this afternoon.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would shut off since it could not handle the load to protect its self


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

with mixed subs like that, a 2ohm stable 760 watt amp would work fine.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

im also gunna get another pioneer TS-W307D4 1200W, shud i get a more powerful amp, 2ohm stable, and 2 channel bridgeable?

EDIT: I think i'm gunna get a class D Mono amplifier since most of them are stable to 2 ohms and you can connect two 4 ohm subs to them safely wired in parallel like i have mine right now.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It is really a matter of choice when it comes to amplifiers and what goal you are trying to achieve with your system.


----------

